# What's your favorite lathe parting tool / holder?



## opensourcefan (May 30, 2022)

And would it be suitable for a small lathe? I currently have this style 


 and it's a bit wonky, not liking it much. Might just be this particular one or not idunno.

Let me say that I can indeed part off on my little lathe without issue, just want a better tool.


----------



## opensourcefan (May 30, 2022)

I'm thinking of making one of these style bar holders. That way I can use multiple thicknesses and sharpen and or shape when needed.


----------



## whydontu (May 30, 2022)

I have both, I much prefer the HSS / cobalt over the carbide inserts type


----------

